# Wet on Wet



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi

Can any of you paint experts recommend a reasonably priced wet on wet primer/ surfacer please? preferably available in a 1L tin, I cant seem to find many, don't know if I'm looking in the wrong places...


cheers:thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have a look at the link below, should be what your looking for. Its available on eBay, you would also need H10 or H5 activator which is about £15 for a litre.

http://autopaintdoncaster.com/products/MIPA-2K-PRIMER-{47}-FILLER-1LTR.html

If your any where near Essex im sure i have some of this primer and activator, which in all honesty i won't really use it, so you would be more than welcome to use some of it, if that would help. :thumb:


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

a few of the lechler primers work with a wet on wet system.

i think the HS maxmayer high build also works as a sealer if sprayed thin enough (tend to use the lechler now mind) check their TDS on it im sure it said wet on wet

only time i use it is when using the lechler Epoxy primer. you can paint it over the epoxy pretty much after a few hours and it saves a load of ballache sanding down fully cured epoxy (which is a complete nightmare) to take a coat of high build which again needs sanding down so it saves and entire step.

cheers


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> Have a look at the link below, should be what your looking for. Its available on eBay, you would also need H10 or H5 activator which is about £15 for a litre.
> 
> http://autopaintdoncaster.com/products/MIPA-2K-PRIMER-{47}-FILLER-1LTR.html
> 
> ...


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> Have a look at the link below, should be what your looking for. Its available on eBay, you would also need H10 or H5 activator which is about £15 for a litre.
> 
> http://autopaintdoncaster.com/products/MIPA-2K-PRIMER-{47}-FILLER-1LTR.html
> 
> If your any where near Essex im sure i have some of this primer and activator, which in all honesty i won't really use it, so you would be more than welcome to use some of it, if that would help. :thumb:


Andy, thanks for your kind offer but im in leicester so a bit of a mission!

do you not use much wet on / surfacer in your job?

ive used it a couple of times in the past and found it really good, was 2k though max meyer i think

thanks again:thumb:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

XRDAN said:


> do you know of any products that are one 1k?


The only one I've used was a water based one made by Lechler.

HF611

It could be baked and wet flatted, or thinned down more, blown dry, and based straight over WOW style.

I don't really know of any 1K solvent ones though. Most dry too quickly to level themselves out enough for WOW use. I suppose you could try using a really slow thinner and see if that helps.

Can I ask what it is you are wanting to do? Maybe between us we can come up with a different approach


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks:thumb:

I'm finding that my final finish on heavily prepared panels is a bit flat and dull (I think you guys call it dropping back?) like the filler/primer is sucking all the life out of the paint!

its not that bad but I'm fussy and know its not as good as it could/should be!

I know wet on wet might not be the answer and I'm also looking at improving my filling and maybe a better high build primer but I've used a 2k wet on wet in the past and the finish was great (might just be coincidence) almost like a ground coat for the base over the repaired panel if that makes sense ?

I also think it will be handy and save time on areas that have broken through when flatting high build ?

Dan


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

i have a glasurit WOW an De-beer both very good, maxmeyer is good aswel


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

XRDAN said:


> Andy, thanks for your kind offer but im in leicester so a bit of a mission!
> 
> do you not use much wet on / surfacer in your job?
> 
> ...


used it alot where I used to work, we had glasurit, spies hecker, BMW white label, all really good but expensive.
Where I am now we use max Meyer multi surface primer, mixed 4:1 for high build, then if we need wet on wet its mixed 2:1 20% then one full wet coat applied.


----------

